# Etymotics ER20: mini (on the fly) review and (no longer ear ringng) endorsement



## Wmcmanus

I wasn't sure where to post this thread. Would it be headphones? Nah. Would it be the member's lounge? Nah. I know, "tweeks"! That's what the ER20's are, and a good tweek at that! They can save your hearing from some of the nasty things that can happen to it from over exposure to high dB listening.

 (Oh, by the way, mods... if this really is the wrong forum, please move it where appropriate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

 Ok, so is there a point to this story? Yes, of course. 

 I was fortunate enough to have met Mead Killian, president of Etymotics Research, at Head-Fi's first annual national meet in Bayside, NY, last month. He was quick to press a couple of small packages into one hand as he shook the other. To my surprise, I was now the owner of not one, but two pairs of Etymotics Research ER20's (I kept the one pair and gave the other pair to immtbiker who was the 'chief' organizer of the national meet and somehow got passed over during 'goodies' time). As it turned out, my great luck was only starting that day (I later won a rather nice looking mini to mini interconnect made by Head-Fi member ayt999... thanks Alex!, and even more excitedly, a gorgeous looking and sounding Original CD player... thanks Ping Gong of AAA-Audio, who is the US importer of the Original line of products).

 Where was I? Oh yes, the ER20's. This afternoon I finally got around to giving them a try. Sitting in my usual listening position and wondering aloud to myself, "Why do have the volume so cranked up, you big fool?" I pulled out my trusty Radio Shack SPL meter and took a quick measurement. It was "only" 95 dB but with 100 dB peaks. Hmmm, just maybe tad on the loud side, but ever so glorious. Playing was "Roundabout", cut 1 from the Yes "Fragile" albulm. I've got the DVD-A version and it was so life-like and vivid through my still-new-toy-syndrome mbl 101e speakers. But can I get this kind of emotional impact without punishing my ears so much?

 Out came the ER20's and a pocket knife to get past the child proof packaging. Kids, don't play with these! They could be good for your hearing! Actually, all you really need to do is cut the outer plastic seal, and even that is just there for sanitary purposes. The "non returnable after opening" label gave me that clue as well as a measure of certainty that I wasn't about to 'share' in someone else's ear wax residue.

 A handy little instruction book was found inside. It gives a basic description of the product, demonstrates how to insert, remove, and clean the ER20's, and shows a graph that depicts what the product is designed to do, which is to "reduce all sound 20 dB evenly across the frequency range." But being the skeptic I am, I was about to do my own experiment with the only measuring devices I'll ever really need (besides the Rat Shack SPL meter of course). You've got it: my own two ears!

 In go the ER20's. That was easy, and I didn't even have to read the instructions. I guess being a former ER-4S owner helps. The ER20's use the same white tri-flange ear tip design, which I always preferred to the foamies. 

 Wow! Not good. It sounds so muddled. Could that honestly be only 20 dB of isolation? In with the ER20's and back out several times, wondering if maybe I shouldn't jam them in so far as I once did with the ER-4S to get a "perfect" seal. I'm not liking these things at all. Everything sounds so, uhhhh... well... attenuated. Maybe they are working as described? But it sure seems like the upper frequencies are cut off more so than the lower frequencies.

 So now it was time for the experiment! I'll listen to the same track with the ER20's inserted at 95 dB (100 dB peaks), and then listen to the same track at 75 dB (80 dB peaks) without the ER20's inserted. 

 After some experimenting with the stepped attenuator of my Singlepower Maestro ZR (now serving quite capably as a preamp in my 2 channel rig) with the Rat Shack meter in hand, I was able to "volume match" for the 75 dB and 95 dB levels. In fact, since the meter reads in 10 dB incriments, this was a rather easy task to accomplish. Now back to the listening seat.

 Impressions? Recall that at first, I was thinking that the ER20's tended to tame the high frequencies more so than they did the lows. But I think what was happening was that the room itself was still getting a 95 dB signal, so I could still _feel_ the low level impact all the way from my toes to my chest. This gave a false signal of an uneven frequency response. 

 What I found instead, is that 75 dB is a VERY low listening level for me! Sure, if I were listening to a soft jazz or classical piece as background music while I'm working at home (as I often do these days)... but otherwise, no!!! This isn't loud enough for me and I'm simply not used to listening at this level. So what at first seemed "muddy" at 75-80 dB (as attenuated) with the ER20's inserted, was actually -- to my amazement -- what it was SUPPOOSED to sound like! 

 In fact, after doing the A/B thing a couple of times, I could hardly tell the difference between the unattenuated 75-80 dB signal and the 95-100 dB signal as attenuated with the ER20's. Not only did they sound the same in tone and evenness of response, but they also sounded like the exact same volume setting. Pretty cool stuff here. 

 I find the claim made by Etymotics that the ER20's "reduce all sound 20 dB evenly across the frequency range" to be true to my ears. Not only the "evenly" part, but the 20 dB part as well. 

 Interestingly, on the back of the instructions book included with the packaging, it indicates "Noise Reduction Rating 12 decibels (when used as directed)." But then there is a further note added that squares with my experience. It says "NRR is computed from a formula that does not give the typical sound reduction experienced by users. With properly inserted ETY-Plugs, sound reduction is 20 dB." Indeed! To my ears (with the Rat Shack meter as my assistant), this is as close to 100% true and anything I've ever read.

 In fairness, my tests were rather brief and certainly not controlled in any meaningful way. No blind testing by this guy! There may be a slight muffle introduced by the ER20's. That is, a muffle that affects the tonal quality of the music such that some of the more fine nuances that you might otherwise be able to pick up on would be lost in translation. I can't really be sure. But if that is the case, what you _might_ be giving up would be the n'th degree of refinement. It would be nothing that would seriously affect your enjoyment of a live concert. In fact, without the ER20's, I don't know if I could enjoy certain concerts at all, and I guess that's the point. The ER20's are not designed to be used by the audiophile while flipping through to his record collection in his living room at otherwise unbearable volume levels. Instead, they are designed to allow you to enjoy musical events for which you would not otherwise be able to control the volume. They do that brilliantly.

 Just for sake of full disclosure (now that I think about it), Mead didn't seem to have any idea that I was a Head-Fi moderator or that I would eventually get excited enough about the ER20's to do a write up. He just noticed that I seemed interested in his display, and handed me some of the freebies that he had brought along with him for that very purpose.


----------



## tyrion

I should've made it over to his table to check them out. I go to see a decent amount of live music and I need something to protect my ears from the extreme volume in some venues. I avoided the Ety table since I can't wear their IEMs. I tried a pair of the ER4's and can't get them far enough into my ears. I figured the ER20's would be no different. I should have at least checked them out. Why anyone would want to put anything between their ears and those Mbl's is beyond me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, that was an interesting read. It's nice to know that there is a product out there that does what the company represents it can do. I think I will order a pair to give them a try. I'm going to see a couple of bands in a couple of weeks in a particularly loud club.


----------



## warpdriver

The ER20 does attenuate the highs a bit more than the lows, but the evenness of attenuation is very good.







 What I really like about them is also the little carrying case they come in, it's easy to pop them in and out and they are designed to be hooked onto a keychain. You can keep them with you at all times ready to deploy at a moment's notice.


----------



## gpalmer

That's a really good graph. If you look at the other ear plugs out there you'll find there is a huge difference in the levels of attenuation at different frequencies with the highs being easier to attenuate. I'm going to pick up a pair, to me, those are worth the extra hassle compared to disposables.


----------



## nsjong

Finally, I have a review to support buying these while in band. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good review!


----------



## gloco

I've been using the er20's for a while now. I've been to some loud rock concerts in the past year or two and they definitely help (Megadeth, Depeche Mode, Fear Factory, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest). Treble doesn't sound so soft or muffled but sometimes my ears seem to start getting tired of the er20's, probably due to the flanges which irritate my ear canals on occasion.


----------



## Chinchy

I sometimes use them in band practice. As an amateur drummer, I originally put these in to protect my hearing from the cymbals. I liked them so much, I got one for each of my band members. In whatever color they wanted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really does work great! I use them at concerts and stuff as well... The best part is that you can still hear people talking!

 Although.. I've always wondered if it would sound the same if I inserted just the tri-flange into my ears (sans Er-4P)...


----------



## Wmcmanus

I remember reading somewhere about the ER-15 and ER-9 (as well as the ER-20). Or maybe I'm wrong about the model numbers, but essentially you can order these with 9, 15 or 20 dB of attenuation. Depending on the concert, it might be fun to experiment with the different levels of attenuation to volume adjust to your preferred listening level. How cool would that be? You could bring your Rat Shack meter along and work toward a targetted dB exposure level. For me, it would be about 85-90 dB. 

 Found it! Here are some links to the ER-20 (and associated products) at The Ear Plugs Store (one of Head-Fi's sponsors):

 ER-20 (cheap way to go): http://store.yahoo.com/earplugstore/profmusearpl1.html 

 Custom ER-9, ER-15 or ER-20 (not so cheap, but no triflange pain):
http://store.yahoo.com/earplugstore/er915and25pr.html

 I'm thinking about getting the custom ER-9. This would attenuate about half of the raw volume, and that generally would be enough. Well, at least for the Church I attend! Yes, you've got that right. I actually took my Rat Shack meter with me on Sunday, and this dude was averaging 95-100 dB for nearly 3 hours. It actually peaked at nearly 110 dB. I'm going to write up my findings, attach an article or two about the dangers of exposure to high dB levels (with the "safe exposure" charts) and present it to the pastor and the guys in the sound booth. To say that it's a "jump and shout" Church is a bit of an understatement. Caribbean life can be quite interesting at times.


----------



## Naris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Found it! Here are some links to the ER-20 (and associated products) at The Ear Plugs Store (one of Head-Fi's sponsors):_

 

You listen to your music very loud Wmcmanus. I do agree wholeheartedly about your opinions of the ER-20s. I have five of the myself (well... four now that I lost a pair... hence the purchase of five), and I love it. It makes going to the movie theater actually bearable. 

 By the way... is The Ear Plug Super Store still a Head-fi sponser? They're listed on the top of the page but not the main page anymore...


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Naris* 
_You listen to your music very loud Wmcmanus._

 

I can get by with 80 dB but not much less. My main listening room is quite large (about 15' x 35' x 10') and it really helps the flavors to develop if you open them bad boys up a wee bit! For me, 85 dB is about right. Much more than that, and I get fatigued after a while.

  Quote:


 I do agree wholeheartedly about your opinions of the ER-20s. 
 

 Good to know, although you should save at least a part of your heart for the right girl when she comes along. You'll thank me for that advice one day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 By the way... is The Ear Plug Super Store still a Head-fi sponser? They're listed on the top of the page but not the main page anymore... 
 

Don't know the answer to that one, but I'll check with the boss.


----------



## eric343

Agreed. I love my ER-20s.


----------



## apnk

My AC in my jeep is busted so I have to drive with the windows down for a while, so I might have to buy a pair. BTW nice review!


----------



## TheSloth

I have custom fit ER-15's, and bought some ER-9 buttons as well which I use more often than the 15's. The custom fit models have an even more accurate frequency response, and are of course much more expensive.


----------



## n_maher

I mostly use the ER20s on the motorcycle. They attenuate things enough to allow for comfortable riding while not serverely attenuating things that I might want to hear. I have yet to use them at a concert (the original reason for the purchase) but your review gives me the hope that they'll help me be able to enjoy listening to live music, which I've avoided for a while now because I simply haven't been able to stand how LOUD shows are these days.


----------



## Oski

Great writeup Wayn! I also got a couple of pairs of these ER-20s from Mead, thanks! They are really great for all kinds of situations. For me, they are going right into my travel kit for flights. To me, they are very comfortable and do a much better job than foamies, which I'm never certain is really in my ear enough, as much as I roll them in between my fingers before insertion. It's also amazing how well I can still hear things, despite the overall drop in ambient noise. The other pair I gave to my GF for her to use when she's studying at school. Definitely a great little stocking stuffer for family and friends.


----------



## Jasper994

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_The ER20 does attenuate the highs a bit more than the lows, but the evenness of attenuation is very good.








 What I really like about them is also the little carrying case they come in, it's easy to pop them in and out and they are designed to be hooked onto a keychain. You can keep them with you at all times ready to deploy at a moment's notice._

 

Careful with the keychain thing, mine fell off and got lost... I need to order a new set, I miss them.


----------



## guzzler

Another endorsement; I wear mine for shooting and drumming, and they're great. For £15 shipped they've been fantastic


----------



## EdipisReks

i wear mine for concerts. when i saw Skinny Puppy it was so loud that my ears rang even _with_ the ER-20s. glad i had them.


----------



## Icehawk

I have the Hearos branded version of these and they work great for when I go out to the clubs on occasion. Sweet relief at the end of the night when my ears aren't ringing and the rest of my friends are going "Huh, what???". 

 I even made my musician friend buy a set of custom Westones after getting mine.


----------



## Oliver :)

Thanks for the writeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rarely leave the house without mine. They are great, probably some of the best bucks you will ever spend. No use in spending big bucks on equipment when you blast your ears away in the club / concert. The clear ones are pretty unobtrusive too. 
 I can second the high-end issue. They do take away a tad of brillance, but looking at the situations you are likely to use these in this is totally negligible. Sometimes I am under the impression that they have an impact on sound location, I guess that is because the chance the way sound reflects while entering the ear.


----------



## zachary80

I ordered a pair last summer for concerts and I loved them! I had them for several concerts, until Tom Petty when the huge storm came (I lost them and some clothes).

 I was happy to spend $15 on another pair for this summer. They're great!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Gosh, the minute I wrote this review, I lost one of them!

 I went on a trip to Jamaica and lent them to a friend I was travelling with to help her during the flight (I was listening to my UE10-Pros). When we landed she gave them back to me and I put them loosely in my shirt pocket where the immigration form was as well. Then when I pulled out the form to hand it to the nice officer, they went flying and I could only find one of them! Dang!!!

 So now I've ordered 3 more pairs of ER-20's and will keep the one I have remaining as a spare. Thankfully, these will come with the neckbands to keep them together! 

 In the meantime, I'm also considering the idea of getting a custom ER-9 (which I figured I'll use more than the ER-15 or ER-20 for day to day stuff).


----------

